
Low-cost “smart” diaper can notify caregiver when it’s wet - ilamont
https://news.mit.edu/2020/smart-diaper-rfid-notify-caregiver-0214
======
java-man
I am very surprized something like this has not yet reached the market. The
idea is very simple, yet adds a lot of value to the parents.

Also, it might be possible to have a more complex sensor to differentiate
between #1 and #2.

If someone (here) is looking for a good product idea, this is it.

